# Pictures from Utrecht



## Capt Lightning (Sep 19, 2022)

Some 700 years ago, a series of arched tunnels were built alongside the main canals in Utrecht.  These were used for warehouses, boat building, brewing and other trades.  Today many of these workplaces have been modernised and converted to holiday accommodation, restaurants etc..
We stayed in one of these holiday apartments - named (in Dutch) "the surprise on the wharf".  It certainly was a surprise - the 700 year old hand made bricks contrasted with the modern furnishings, air conditioning and underfloor heating.   Overall, it was about the size of a small UK house,  but better equipped!



Outside the front, we could sit beside the Oudegracht (Old canal) and watch the boats go past.





Here's a traditional Dutch sailing boat with mast and rigging lowered to get under the bridges..


There's more to come...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Some 700 years ago, a series of arched tunnels were built alongside the main canals in Utrecht.  These were used for warehouses, boat building, brewing and other trades.  Today many of these workplaces have been modernised and converted to holiday accommodation, restaurants etc..
> We stayed in one of these holiday apartments - named (in Dutch) "the surprise on the wharf".  It certainly was a surprise - the 700 year old hand made bricks contrasted with the modern furnishings, air conditioning and underfloor heating.   Overall, it was about the size of a small UK house,  but better equipped!
> 
> View attachment 240314
> ...


Just beautiful. Thankyou so much.


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Absolutely Gorgeous. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 19, 2022)

A few more photos in Utrecht (15 mins stroll from the apartment).

The Dom tower.  Built between 1321 and 1380, this is the highest church tower in Holland.  465 steps to the top!



No cathedral is complete without an organ...



You'll need a cup of tea after climbing to the top of the tower...



More to come.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 19, 2022)

A few more random pics....

Windmill in Utrecht.  This one is a saw mill.  The sawn wood is used to make furniture.


Just about everyone rides a bike.  You have to admire their ability to ride , smoke and carry out a conversation on a smart phone  - all at the same time!  Nobody wears a helmet and it's dangerous to get in their way.   Now, where did I leave my bike?   It's here somewhere.


On our wedding anniversary, we had a lovely meal in a Belgian restaurant called 'Olivier'.  Great food and a large selection of Belgian and other beer.  As you can see, it's housed in an old church.



Still more pics to come.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 19, 2022)

OK, these are the last photos....

We went to the Centaal Museun, but unfortunately it was being re-modelled after a major exhibition.  However admission was only 1 Euro and it was a bargain at that.   There were 3 small galleries open and one featured a clothing designer.  Fascinating work, but I don't think I'd like to wear it...


In the basement was a preserved boat that had been excavated during construction work.  It was made from oak planks that were dated at 1015 a.d.  (or C.E if you prefer)  Sorry no photos.

We were recommended to see the railway museum and it was quite fascinating.   The main exhibits were of 'Royal' trains  and the development of the Dutch postal service.    Interestingly, Queen Wilhelmina's train was quite plain because she felt that it was inappropriate to travel in luxury  when her subjects had suffered so badly during WW2.

Here's one early locomotive - built in Manchester, England.



And finally, we couldn't resist this sculpture of the "train guard dogs" ...



That's all folks!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Sep 19, 2022)

Great pictures! I think I’d miss having a window in your holiday suite, but I’ll bet it was quiet!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2022)

Thank you for sharing your unique photos


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 19, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Great pictures! I think I’d miss having a window in your holiday suite, but I’ll bet it was quiet!


No problem CarolfromTX, the front opened up.   There was an outer wooden door and a glass inner door.  Also small windows to the side of the doors.  Photo was taken from part way down the room with  the kitchen  behind us.
This was it from outside with doors open.


The kitchen & dining area.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2022)

Thank you @Capt Lightning for these beautiful pics! I wanted to be there, too.
Happy Anniversary.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 19, 2022)

How fascinating !  Thank you for sharing, @Capt Lightning !


----------



## Been There (Sep 20, 2022)

Your pictures are amazing. I also have visited this beautiful city. I thought the canals that were often seen in the cities were quite unique. I didn't have time to visit any museums or even stop to really absorb the statues. I did have time to take a short ride into the countryside, which is also very beautiful. I never knew cities could be so clean after seeing the cities in the states.  Thanks for posting. Always appreciate your photos.


----------



## DebraMae (Sep 22, 2022)

Beautiful and amazing!  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------

